

Ask HN: iOS Devs do you want a dashboard to change in-app text instantly? - adamsmark

Thoughts on what we&#x27;re thinking of building?<p>We noticed while we were iterating on our app we wanted to change in-app text a lot on iOS. We used a database config file to do this, but we figured we could build a service that lets you change whatever strings you have from a dashboard; no need to submit an update.<p>Basically you can change in-app text,
* Instantly, so don’t need to wait on app store approval
* Simply, so anyone, not just a dev can change the text
* Where you can use your preexisting data models to create dynamic text, eg: `How are you &lt;user.name&gt;?` straight from our dashboard while always leaving the sensitive (user data, etc…) on the device.<p><i>Would you guys use this? Do you already have something that does this?</i><p>We want to know if we’re not just imagining this is a problem other devs have.<p>Note: We know that A&#x2F;B testing services do something similar but it turns out they don’t provide features that we would need eg: variable insertion, dynamic formatting, etc..
======
bvallelunga
We use an in-house solution for this, it's interesting you're building a
service around this.

